# Is it a malware?



## agof (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi, my Bitdefender can't scan this because it's protecting by password: 

C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom Classic CC\libde265.dat=>libde265.dll

I'm scare because i don't know if this is a virus or malware? 

Thank you very much!


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Mar 9, 2021)

Maybe this will help:
https://www.libde265.org/


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 10, 2021)

agof said:


> Hi, my Bitdefender can't scan this because it's protecting by password:
> 
> C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom Classic CC\libde265.dat=>libde265.dll
> 
> ...


Password?  That doesn't sound right when no other Adobe files are password protected.  I use a different security suite and I've never encounter a password protected file.  

Malware can often masquerade as a legitimate program file.  I suggest a call to Adobe support.


----------

